# Let It Sink In



## Gizmo (24/1/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/1/14)

This list can be much longer on both sides of the scale.
What I find interesting, I naturally like the "good guy's" and despise the other


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

Justin Bieber is a little snot nosed douche

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (25/1/14)

This puts it into perspective.


----------



## Melinda (25/1/14)

My 15 year old went through the Hanna Montana / Myley Cyrus phase thank goodness she skipped the Justin Bieber phase...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> This puts it into perspective.



Haha Great minds think alike - I also posted this somewhere on the forum


----------



## CraftyZA (25/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha Great minds think alike - I also posted this somewhere on the forum


Haha, seen it on twitter a few minutes before i saw this thread. Thought it fitting to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

